

Ask HN: Objective C or Swift for first iOS app - humanrobot

Heyo,<p>I plan to start building an IOS app.  I have never used Objective C or Swift before.  What is best to start on? Objective C or Swift?<p>Cheers
======
joeblau
If you start in Swift, at some point you're going to need to understand
Objective-C whether you're using Cocoapods or reading questions on Stack
Overflow.

Objective-C is a lot more verbose and Swift is a lot friendlier from a
programming standpoint but Obj-C isn't going anywhere anytime soon so if you
choose Swift, plan to get used to reading Obj-C.

That being said, I would choose Swift.

